# Yeast Infections?



## Madamkitty33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a natural way to cure yeast infections? I'm on a LOT of medications and can't seem to get myself healed. I eat yogurt reguarly but I'm at my wits end.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Grapefruit Seed Extract (GSE) is often used to treat an overgrowth of yeast anywhere on or in the body, and for lots of other things. I saved the information below from a site I found, but I don't know the website from which it came. I have seen the exact same information on many other websites, so it's easy to find. Just google something like "grapefruit seed extract for yeast". Here's one site I found. http://www.wholebodywellnesssolutions.com/whisgrseex.html There are lots. You'll find lots of very good information for it's use. 

Our naturopath recommended Grapefruit Seed Extract, oil of oregano, Candex, probiotics and other things to be taken internally for an overgrowth of yeast in my son's gut. It's VERY effective, but can take months to completely cure an internal yeast infection, depending on how long you've had it. I've read that a rule of thumb is to treat it for one month for each year you suspect you've had yeast problems. You may need more than just the Candida wash recommended below from the site I mentioned. If it were me, I'd also treat it internally with GSE, oregano oil, Candex, and high doses of REALLY GOOD probiotics (which need to be kept refrigerated). If you have it that bad, you may have an internal yeast overgrowth as well. A urine test can be done to find out. Can't remember if it's Great Smokies Lab or one of the others like it that did the testing for my son. We got the test kit from our doctor, then sent it in. Great Smokies changed their name, but it's still easy to find online. I'm thinking it was a different lab, though.

Eliminate sugar and high carb foods from your diet. You can look online for sites with really good diet info.

Here's the information from the site I mentioned. I just copied and pasted. Use your own judgment:

"In September 1995 the American Medical Association (A.M.A.) declared the overuse of antibiotics by the U.S. medical community to be a serious health problem not only for those consuming the drugs but for everyone. Recent headlines announcing the arrival of mutant viral and bacterial strains resistant to all conventional antibiotics prove this to be a terrifying reality. The 'flesh-eating bacteria', a strain of Staphylococcus aureus resistant to treatment has claimed many lives in the U.S. and Europe. Similarly drug-resistant strains of other bacteria are the cause of the A.M.A's concern." The GSE Report, Vol. 1, Issue 1, Page 4.

CANDIDIASIS
GSE drops provide an excellent way to treat "chronic Candidiasis, both intestinal and systemic, according to numerous clinics and medical practitioners prescribing this amazing botanical extract. Unlike may typical treatments, extract of citrus causes no side effects". "Doctors handling stubborn cases of Candidiasis have had success by increasing the dosage of GSE to as many as 10-12 drops, 3 times a day." "Dr. Leo Galland of New York City reports treatment success of over 99% or only two failures out of 297 test cases. This is a much higher success rate than that achieved through common antifungal pharmaceutical preparations." (GSE Report, Vo. 1, Issue 1, p. 7)

INTERNAL USE (never use full strength)
Orally - (to ward off sore throats, colds, flu, or any bacterial, viral or fungal infection) 5-15 drops mixed well in 5 oz. or more of juice or water, 2-3 times per day, before, during or after meals. For children under 10, 1-6 drops in 5 oz. juice, 2-3 times daily.
Diarrhea - Take 10-15 drops of GSE 4 times per day in juice or herbal tea. Consult your physician if condition persists.
Throat Gargle - Thoroughly stir 6-12 drops into 6 oz. of water. Gargle as often as needed, only as directed.
Nasal Rinse - Add one drop of GSE to 2 oz. of distilled or purified water. Tilt head back, fill each nostril with a full eye dropper's worth of the mixed solution. Swing head forward (head is not upside down) to force solution into nasal passages. Return to upright position and allow to drain.
Dental Rinse - (for healthy gums and fresh breath) Stir 3 drops into 2 oz. water. Swish a small amount for 10 seconds, 1-2 times daily. For Waterpik-type units, add 3-4 drops to water reservoir.
Candida - Vaginal Rinse - Mix 5-10 drops in 8 oz. water. Douche once or more daily for one week.

EXTERNAL USE
Facial Cleanser (normal skin or acne) - Moisten face with water. Add 2-3 drops to still wet hands and massage into skin avoiding contact with eyes (rinse thoroughly with water if eye contact occurs). You may also add GSE to your favorite liquid soap.
Scalp Treatment (including dandruff control) - Mix 5-10 drops of GSE with the amount of shampoo you normally apply to your hair. Massage into scalp and leave on for at least 2 minutes. Rinse thoroughly with water, avoiding contact with eyes.
Nail Treatment - Add 5-10 drops to 1 T. water or alcohol. Soak nails twice daily for as long as necessary.
Warts - Place 1 drop of GSE directly on wart twice a day. (Avoid contact with eyes) May have to use for 2-3 weeks.​
Best wishes,

Jenny


----------



## JanaKaye (Oct 16, 2004)

I have always had recurring yeast infections - at least 2-3 times a year. I am a diabetic and my blood sugar runs high = I've read that the high levels of sugar create the yeast-happy environment. Anyway, when this infection hits (and man, is this a bad thing to get!) I usually know of nothing quicker to end it than the stuff available at the pharmacy. However, after reading about Olive Leaf Extract online, I incorporated this as part of my daily supplement regime. I've been on it for almost a year, and no yeast infections. I get mine online at a place called Olivus, a large bottle of pills was $75 and I am still on the same bottle after almost a year - I take 3-5 pills a day. I was skeptical, but I'm ready to admit that this stuff helps. I can't recall having gone almost a year before without the yeast infection. I'm willing to try anything to keep that away!


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Eat yogurt regularly...


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

I am guessing you are talking about vaginal yeast infections. Yeast (candida albicans) can be a systemic infection, too. Very hard to get rid of naturally, but persistance pays off. AKHomesteader gave some excellent advice when she recommended things like GSE, oil of oregano, Candex and probiotics. Yep, those things do work, but take TIME and patience.....none of which we have to spare when we are feeling absolutely miserable. 

There is a great product out there called Yeast Arrest. The main ingredient in it is Boric Acid and it gets RAVE reviews every time. I've been trying to stock it here for a long time from luckyvitamin.com, but I've been told it's been backordered. Must be very popular.

And to speed your recovery--no sugar, dairy or wheat--all these are like a wonderful buffet to nasty yeasty beasties.  Good luck!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I nearly went crazy and scratched myself to death with a vaginal yeast infection (it went into my rectum as well!). I went to a gynecologist and she gave me two prescriptions: one for a tablet to take by mouth, called "Fluconazole" 150 mg. You only take one pill a day. She gave me a prescription for 7 of these pills and there was a refill on the prescription for 7 more. She also gave me a prescription for some cream to rub on the affected area. I will get the name of it and post it.

I have heard that yogurt with ACTIVE CULTURES are good to eat and even rub on yourself. Does anyone know of a yogurt with ACTIVE CULTURES that I can buy at the grocery store? What is the name of it? Thanks.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

MadameKitty, the name of the prescription ointment to rub on the place is

"Clotrimazole and Betamethasone Dipropionate Cream 1%/0.05%"

This and the prescription by mouth will fix you right up!!!!!

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## hollowtree (Dec 15, 2008)

I had chronic (monthly) vaginal yeast infections for over a year and tried everything: candida diet, over the counter stuff, Grapefruit seed extract and oil of oregano did not work, and not even my gynecologist would help me. But I managed to cure myself very simply at home. Now hear me out, because this is weird, but it DOES work. Peel about 4 cloves of garlic and mash them a little, then pour 2 cups of boiling water over them. Let sit until it's room temperature, strain then stir in 1 heaping spoonful of live culture plain yogurt. use this as an enema (...yeah... I know....). The chronic infections, even vaginal ones, are caused by a yeast imbalance in the digestive tract, and in order to correct this you need to put the medicine right where it's needed. use this enema formula every other day, and you will start to notice long strings of material coming out when you go to the bathroom. This stuff is second stage candida albicans growth, killed by the garlic. Symptoms should start getting less severe as soon as you start treatment, you can also douche with this same mixture if you are really suffering. it took me almost 2 months of regular use of garlic and yogurt but I did finally correct the problem, and I have been infection free for almost 4 years now. Good luck!


----------



## Girl_Next_Door (Mar 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I know way too much about this. You have 3 ways of treating yeast infections:

If it is only topical use the same thing you use to arrest yeast growth in bread. Salt. Sitz baths in epsom salts reduce swelling and cut out itching. Vinegar douche won't hurt you and will reach where a bath won't. Either way these two things will take down swelling.

If it is internal it starts in your gut.

Your first option is more antibiotics. Plenty of them have been named here.

You second option is natural cures. GSE won't do anything for a severe infection. Oregano and thyme (fresh, of course) have thymol in them. Thymol is such a powerful antifungal only a minute amount it needed. Thymol is so strong FDA only allows .25% in any solution. That is why it is listed as an active ingredient on Listerine labels. I never heard of garlic being used but, it can't hurt. Hollowtree is correct about needing to go straight to the guts for truly severe infections. 

Yogurt works as a preventative. In order to CURE an infection you would need to eat a quart of plain, nonfat yogurt daily. You can buy active lactobaccilus tablets or powder from the refrigerated section of any pharmacy, even chain shops. You have to get refrigerated for a live culture. That crap on the shelves is all hype. Lactobaccilus tabs are safe and inexpensive. HTH!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Please tell me the name brand of the yogurt with the active cultures! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Girl_Next_Door (Mar 16, 2009)

Any yogurt...even stuff you make yourself will work. It works great for prevention if you aren't on any meds that cause yeast infections but, in order to clear up an existing infection you must be able to eat over a quart daily of plain non-fat yogurt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read the labels in the store. Different brands are available in different parts of the country. You want plain, no sugar, active culture. This info will be on the label.

I understand that you could insert it vaginally, using a syringe with the needle removed, obviously. Twice a day.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I have suffered with chronic yeast infections all my life and what works for me now is garlic. Take a clove or garlic and thread some thread through it and tie a knot in the end. At night insert the clove [email protected], leaving the string out to help with removal. Do this for 3 ights and the yeast will be gone. Warning: you will experience some slight burning at first but it will pass in a few mintes.


----------

